# RICH GOLD CONCENTRATES



## monoman (Nov 13, 2013)

As of today I am a new member to this forum, but NOT inexperience in my own field. Over 30 years experience in processing gold ores, and I would very much like to find a small processor who would be interested in extracting gold from very rich ore concentrates. These are NOT typical black sands, with a little gold. I would be happy to send photos of the material in question. Interested parties should be versed in chemical leach extraction and refining of Au, Ag, Pt, and Pd. Please send me a personal message with an email I might respond to. I sincerely believe this is a 'golden' opportunity for the right party. Thanks.


----------



## galenrog (Nov 13, 2013)

Are you a miner, or do you simply have access to black sand concentrates? What is the source of the concentrates? Assay type and results? Why do you not simply smelt and refine yourself? 100 other questions just to get started.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 13, 2013)

It would also be nice to know a general location (state) where you are located.
I am in the process of working with another gentleman from here (CA) along the same lines you presented.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 19, 2013)

monoman said:


> As of today I am a new member to this forum, but NOT inexperience in my own field. Over 30 years experience in processing gold ores, and I would very much like to find a small processor who would be interested in extracting gold from very rich ore concentrates. These are NOT typical black sands, with a little gold. I would be happy to send photos of the material in question. Interested parties should be versed in chemical leach extraction and refining of Au, Ag, Pt, and Pd. Please send me a personal message with an email I might respond to. I sincerely believe this is a 'golden' opportunity for the right party. Thanks.



Hook, line and sinker....
- until more details will be provided.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 19, 2013)

His last visit was on the 16th, but he didn't bother posting any answers to the above questions :shock:


----------



## rickbb (Nov 20, 2013)

He has over 30 years of experience in processing, but wants to find a processer? 

OoooooKay! :roll:


----------

